# Rust experiment



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 24, 2021)

Today I plan to try out 2 rust remover products. Naval jelly made by locktite and rust-oleum rust dissolver gel in a spray bottle.  OnThe rim pictured I'm going to do half with each product. The naval jelly claims to work in 5-10minutes. The rust-oleum claims 30 minutes. The naval jelly says not to use it on chrome or aluminum. The rust-oleum tells you to wet the surface first when using on chrome, aluminum or galvanized parts. Let's see what happens.


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jan 24, 2021)

Cool - science on the CABE!

I wasn't even aware of the spray gel - I think this is something I'd find a lot of uses for.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2021)

Heck, just slop the rim down with some Phosphoric acid and be done with it.    Make a note of the chemical at the bottom of this MSD.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 24, 2021)

I looked for oxalic acid but no one close to me caries it. Have to order it off the old innerweb. To impatient  to wait. Plus I know I have a bunch of other stuff that it'll come in handy for. Also I something big enough to put the frame in to soak it. I thought about one of those kiddie pools. No one has them in stock right now. I did see phosphoric acid at lowes but didn't know if it would work. All I've heard on here was oxalic acid, figured if the people who were experts use it it must be good


----------



## RustySprockets (Jan 24, 2021)

Best to grab a kiddie pool at the end-of-season, when they're on clearance for, like, three bucks.  A drip pan for water heaters might make a reasonable substitute for soaking bare rims--they are too shallow to hold much else.


----------

